# 1964 Impala steering gear box



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

So the time has come already and I forgot what type of steering I have on my 1964 Impala. Does anyone know how to tell and what is what?


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

1downkat said:


> So the time has come already and I forgot what type of steering I have on my 1964 Impala. Does anyone know how to tell and what is what?


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

mmmm...stock


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

As in manual or assist?


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

plank said:


> mmmm...stock


Yeah this is stock and it had a shock, looing device that was all it had


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

slo said:


> As in manual or assist?


Not sure what you mean manual or assist?


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Slo seems to be referring to whether or not you have manual steering or assist (power). The long shock you're talking about is the slave cylinder, which means u do have power steering


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

steering box was stock on both power and non power steering.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok so you have a power assist car. The issie is?


----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is my steering box, power steering car


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

to my knowledge the gear box for a ps or manual steering car look the same, the difference is the ratio, inside the gear box


----------



## 1downkat (Mar 17, 2009)

dcairns said:


> Here is my steering box, power steering car


Thank,s,k can you sent me a front view of the way the cylinder goes so I can see where everything goes


----------

